

V.I. Arnold: On teaching mathematics (1997) - 4ad
http://pauli.uni-muenster.de/~munsteg/arnold.html?

======
Filter
"Mathematics is a part of physics."

Oh? I suppose making this assertion is the same as proving it.

"The ugly building, built by undereducated mathematicians who were exhausted
by their inferiority complex and who were unable to make themselves familiar
with physics, reminds one of the rigorous axiomatic theory of odd numbers."

How vile.

